# Options for getting a job



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been living in the US since Dec 2003, came over with my mother on a tourist visa, which expired 3 months later. She passed away later that year in October, leaving me to live with my then Step father on an expired tourist visa. I was never legally adopted and no paperwork was ever filed for me to become a US citizen or permanent resident. I am currently applying for the deferred action for childhood arrival program (DACA), but I can't prove I have been in the US for all of those years, as I was never able to work, or go to school, etc. They have asked for proof beyond the statement from my step father that I have been continually residing in the US for all of those years, but I just don't have it.
I moved in with my girlfriend in May 2013 and we are considering marriage, but there are a lot of unanswered questions in how or if that would help me to stay here and work, and eventually become a citizen myself. The biggest concern is whether or not the fact I am here on an expired visa will interfere with applying for permanent residence after we got married. 
So I am looking for any advice on what my options are and what I could or should be doing to stay in the country and work.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You overstayed a visa are illegally in the US 
you know this fact yet you choose to stay and cock your snoot at the law 

An illegal cannot adjust status in the US 
Marriage and babies will not help either ..that is a myth 
To become legal you have to return home 

I will not give you advice but suggest you go and talk to an AILA LAWYER
AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Davis1, did it occur to you that Pyrrhic was a minor in 2003 (and presumably for some substantial time thereafter)? That's what "DACA" is. Let's suppose he was 10 years old. How was a 10 year old in 2004 supposed to hop on an international airline flight by himself? Were you going to pay for his ticket? 

Come on, get real. Blame his parents if you want, but I think your venom is entirely misplaced.

OK, Pyrrhic, to answer your question your best bet is to come up with something reasonable to satisfy the DACA requirements. For example, do you have old mobile telephone records, or could you get them? Something, anything that establishes your physical presence in the United States. Who else knew of your presence, and would they be able to supply statements? Church attendance (such as Sunday school records)? Facebook history (with photos)? Think of anything, everything that might indicate your physical presence in the United States.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BBCWatcher raises an interesting point here. How old were you when you were brought over? And what was your stepfather's status?

If I understand the DACA program, your ability to stay on in the US may be based on your having attended school as a minor and in your stepfather's care. If you didn't attend school at all during that time, it may make things tricky. (One of the guidelines is that you are currently in school or have obtained a high school diploma or served in the military.)

Davis is right, too, in that marriage isn't going to solve anything as far as your immigration status is concerned. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to talk to an immigration lawyer to see if you can meet the guidelines of the DACA or, if not, what options are or aren't open to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Davis1, did it occur to you that Pyrrhic was a minor in 2003 (and presumably for some substantial time thereafter)? That's what "DACA" is. Let's suppose he was 10 years old. How was a 10 year old in 2004 supposed to hop on an international airline flight by himself? Were you going to pay for his ticket?
> 
> Come on, get real. Blame his parents if you want, but I think your venom is entirely misplaced.
> 
> OK, Pyrrhic, to answer your question your best bet is to come up with something reasonable to satisfy the DACA requirements. For example, do you have old mobile telephone records, or could you get them? Something, anything that establishes your physical presence in the United States. Who else knew of your presence, and would they be able to supply statements? Church attendance (such as Sunday school records)? Facebook history (with photos)? Think of anything, everything that might indicate your physical presence in the United States.


Good guess, I was 10 when I came here turned 11 soon after. Going back to Germany was not an option for me, and I was a child so I didn't know what was going on. 
I have given them (DACA) a written statement from my step father saying that I was in the US the whole time with him, but they apparently do not consider those evidence.
The thing is, we never had much money so I never had a cell phone or my own computer (so no facebook back then). Best I could think of was a library we used to go to in Florida, but again as I didn't have any ID the card was not in my name. Mt step father is a US citizen. 

In regards to schooling, I didn't attend school continually, but I did get a GED in late 2013, so that part of the program is satisfied. 

I get that in text it sounds bad, but I'm as american as anyone else and just looking for a way to stay here and contribute. This daca program seems to imply that I broke the law in other ways in the past by working illegally, as they specifically ask for information that I could not have gotten any way. 
Guess I'll have to call a Lawyer, even going back to germany is not really an option because of the sheer cost of a ticket and that I don't even speak german anymore :/


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you tried to get enrollment confirmation for those times you did attend school, affidavits from adults you spent time with, landlords why knew you were living with your step father, doctors/hospitals you were treated by, ...


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

I only attended school twice in the states, totalling no more than 3 months between the two. I sent the copies of those report cards times to them.
I could get some affidavits, but the last letter I got from UCIS said specifically that those are not satisfactory except in specific circumstances. I haven't been to a doctor in any of those years, been pretty fortunate not to get sick enough to need it. 
That being said, it sounds like that will be my last hail mary option, I'm at a loss for what to do.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There are a number of nonprofit support groups working with illegals. Google for some in your area.


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

I just want to reinforce I did not come here illegally, if anything I got stuck here and am now trying a way to stay here and fix it. I am not looking for a free ride, just at options for us to stay together. 
I do really appreciate all the advice and help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Pyrrhic said:


> I only attended school twice in the states, totalling no more than 3 months between the two. I sent the copies of those report cards times to them.
> I could get some affidavits, but the last letter I got from UCIS said specifically that those are not satisfactory except in specific circumstances. I haven't been to a doctor in any of those years, been pretty fortunate not to get sick enough to need it.
> That being said, it sounds like that will be my last hail mary option, I'm at a loss for what to do.


'I only attended school twice in the states" This I do not understand. How, if you have been in the US for 11 years and you arrived at the age of 10, have you only attended school for 3 months? Where else did you attend school during this time?


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

Short answer is I didn't. I passed the GED just teaching myself what I needed. What I was told was that I couldn't, my step dad was also a contractor so we moved nearly every 3-6 months.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Any personal photos -- including those of friends, family, and neighbors along the way who took your photo? Any domestic plane tickets in your name that might be recoverable? A Disney club card that helped you accumulate points? A stack of comic books or baseball cards of varying vintages stretching back to the time you arrived (or thereabouts)? Did you ever do any work that wasn't paid in cash under the table, and that might have generated a paper trail?

Any _routine_ doctor's visits? Dentist visits, even to get your teeth cleaned (as should be done every 6 months)? Church records -- first confession, confirmation, Sunday school, etc? Any volunteer work that might have been documented? Newspaper clippings (such as your Little League baseball batting average and team photo)? Postmarked letters or postcards you sent to others, maybe even to Germany?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

By the way, at least it's Germany (which effectively means all of the EU/EEA countries for you, including English speaking ones) as a worst case backstop and not, to pick a random example, Sudan. But I really, really hope DACA works for you.

Do you have any possible claim to U.S. citizenship through either your late mother or biological father? What brought your late mother to the U.S., if you know?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Any routine doctor's visits? Dentist visits, even to get your teeth cleaned (as should be done every 6 months)?


Heh. Only a dentist would say that, although most wouldn't. Are you a dentist by any chance?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> Any personal photos -- including those of friends, family, and neighbors along the way who took your photo? Any domestic plane tickets in your name that might be recoverable? A Disney club card that helped you accumulate points? A stack of comic books or baseball cards of varying vintages stretching back to the time you arrived (or thereabouts)? Did you ever do any work that wasn't paid in cash under the table, and that might have generated a paper trail?
> 
> Any _routine_ doctor's visits? Dentist visits, even to get your teeth cleaned (as should be done every 6 months)? Church records -- first confession, confirmation, Sunday school, etc? Any volunteer work that might have been documented? Newspaper clippings (such as your Little League baseball batting average and team photo)? Postmarked letters or postcards you sent to others, maybe even to Germany?


People who move around, probably live from cash job to cash job, do not send their children to school, ... are not very likely to have Disney bonus cards, get their teeth cleaned every six months, are members of a church and play Little League


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I ask the questions, _but I do not prejudge_. I really wish there were less of that here. 

Let's let Pyrrhic answer. I'm trying to give him some creative ideas -- you know, to be _helpful_. How about we all try that for a change?


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Any personal photos -- including those of friends, family, and neighbors along the way who took your photo? Any domestic plane tickets in your name that might be recoverable? A Disney club card that helped you accumulate points? A stack of comic books or baseball cards of varying vintages stretching back to the time you arrived (or thereabouts)? Did you ever do any work that wasn't paid in cash under the table, and that might have generated a paper trail?
> 
> Any _routine_ doctor's visits? Dentist visits, even to get your teeth cleaned (as should be done every 6 months)? Church records -- first confession, confirmation, Sunday school, etc? Any volunteer work that might have been documented? Newspaper clippings (such as your Little League baseball batting average and team photo)? Postmarked letters or postcards you sent to others, maybe even to Germany?


The only one of those that applies would be mail, and I'm trying to get that from my sister back in germany. Problem with that is that there will still be gaps, DACA wants 2007 through 2013, best I could do is 1 or 2 of those which wouldn't be enough.
I never worked at an actual job, the only money I made was cleaning Trailers at an RV park which was on a person to person basis of course, which was always cash. It's so frustrating because I should qualify for the program, I just can't prove it the way they want. I did make an appointment with USCIS to see if they have any other evidence they would accept, maybe that will help broaden my options. 



> Do you have any possible claim to U.S. citizenship through either your late mother or biological father? What brought your late mother to the U.S., if you know?


No. My father is german like my mother was. We came here because she met someone in germany who was there for the army, they planned for a couple years to have us go to the US where she was going to marry him and settle down in Kansas someplace, but when we flew in to Dallas and called him to pick us up he backed out.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep on trying to think about what traces you left over those years.

Have you checked whether you can get a statement from the German government describing all the border crossings (preferably Schengen-wide) they have on file for you, starting from your exit with your mother in 2003? That'd at least hopefully convince USCIS you didn't go to Germany or elsewhere in Europe over those years.

Please make sure you register with U.S. Selective Service if you haven't already. DACA, DREAM, you name it depends on your not breaking any other laws, including that one.

By the way, you say you didn't have a computer. OK, but did you use computers at libraries or elsewhere? The accounts you used may have useful information. Similar to postcards and letters, you might be able to recover stuff on the recipients' ends from their e-mail logs, Skype logs, or whatever.

Do you have any possessions that provide some time and place evidence?

I haven't looked, but does somebody offer an Internet search tool that can search photos for your face using facial recognition algorithms -- assuming you can provide a couple older and newer photos? That'd be nice if it exists.

Oddly enough RV park residents don't move as often as you'd think. Any chance you could gather some statements from residents? Yes, that'd be tough work to recover, stipulated.

OK, I'll stop there. Tough situation!


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the Selective service info, I actually had never heard of that. It is very interesting to me that I can enter the draft here but not get a job here. 
I'm going to look into getting a statement about my border crossings I guess, and also ask next friday for more ways to prove it.

There aren't any pictures of me, and I didn't spend enough time at libraries to bother with facebook until recently. I've thought about calling up people back from where we lived, but I think that falls under the statement category which they won't accept.
Thanks again for all the help and ideas.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What border crossings are you talking about?
Do you have a German passport? Where was it issued?
Did you step father file taxes and claim you?
Are you his next of kin on any insurance, drivers license, last will, ...?
When and where did you get your drivers license and insurance?


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 30, 2014)

Showing that there are no records of me leaving could in theory be enough to prove I haven't left, I think that's what he means. 

I got a german passport in 2012 at an embassy in Dallas, TX when I was living in New Mexico. 

He never claimed me as far as I know. 

I guess I would be his next of kin, but not officially. I was never formally adopted.

I don't have a drivers license because you need a social security number to get one, although now that I think about it that may be a state thing that I could look into here. Wouldn't count for evidence though.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no German consulate in Dallas, TX; German passports do not get issued at consulates without Abmeldebescheinigung (statement of leaving the address one is registered at in Germany).


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Pyrrhic said:


> I don't have a drivers license because you need a social security number to get one, although now that I think about it that may be a state thing that I could look into here. Wouldn't count for evidence though.


It does seem to vary by state. I have a DC license, but no SSN.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> There is no German consulate in Dallas, TX.


Germany has an honorary consul in Dallas who may have facilitated passport issuance in 2012.

I think we should assume the original poster wasn't hallucinating when he got his passport.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> Germany has an honorary consul in Dallas who may have facilitated passport issuance in 2012.
> 
> I think we should assume the original poster wasn't hallucinating when he got his passport.


Embassies and consulates and with required documentation only. They are outright quirky when it comes to that even in country.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Twostep, what are you suggesting or implying? Are you suggesting that Pyrrhic might want to double check whether he has a real German passport given that it's your belief it wasn't possible to obtain a German passport in Dallas?

Though I'm not familiar with Germany specifically, are you aware that many countries hold "passport days," particularly at honorary consuls, hauling out embassy/consulate staff and passport equipment? But if you have a strong suspicion otherwise, let's get that out in the open so that Pyrrhic can investigate.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dallas can accept an application and forward it. Application for child and adult requests amongst other items proof of legal status in the US and deregistration in Germany.


----------



## mrc.seo (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm an Indonesian guy, and i want to get job outside my country, maybe i will come to America, but i don't want to take a risk, so i need to learn how to get a job in America, is it hard?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

That entirely depends on what skills you bring, such that a prospective employer will hire you over local candidates, and spend the time and effort to get you a visa.

Do you have such skills and experience?


----------

